# محاضرات ميكانيك الموائع في قسم هندسة النفط (2009)- جامعة بغداد



## عمر فالح حسن (7 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم

هذه المحاضرة الاولى لمادة ميكانيك الموائع 

http://www.4shared.com/document/ctsKkbtg/Fluid_Mechanics_Lectures__1___.html


و ساحمل بقية المحاضرات تباعا




عمر فالح حسن
مدرس
قسم هندسة النفط
كلية الهندسة
جامعة بغداد


----------



## ameraltaie (21 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## chatze58 (21 أكتوبر 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا.*


----------



## farqed (22 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااا يااستاذ
ارجو منك باقي المحاضرات


----------



## رعد حميد يوسف (2 أبريل 2012)

Thank you very much


----------



## shamlan_1 (17 أكتوبر 2012)

الرابط غير فعال


----------



## ابو علي الماجدي (2 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز 
انا خريج قسم النفط كلية الهندسة 2002-2003
وان شاء الله هذا العام المقبل ساقدم على الدراسات العليا 
ممكن نتعارف اكثر فلدي استفسارات كثيرة عن المواد هذه الفترة


----------

